# Anyone keep Amano shrimp and bettas?



## aquariumrookie (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi guys!
I have an algae problem in my tank and i am considering using amano shrimp in conjunction with other methods to get rid of algae.
I have put Red Cherry Shrimp in my betta tank, and he attacked them.
Do you guys thingk Amano shrimp would be OK with the betta?
Thanks!


----------



## Raihana (Dec 15, 2006)

My guy had no issues taking down good sized ghost shrimp, I was afraid to try amanos since they're so much more expensive. Interested to see your responses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquariumrookie (Jan 28, 2014)

I think that if your betta attacked the ghost shrimp they will probably attack Amano shrimp.
Mine attacked Red Cherry Shrimp, but I hope my betta won't attack Amano shrimp


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

I have had luck with the combo but all my Amanos are pretty large.


----------



## Padraig Pearse (May 26, 2013)

I have Amanos with my bettas- no problems. All bettas have different temperaments though, so your experience may vary.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

might be better off with ottos.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

No. Your betta has already shown aggressive tendencies, so I would say he's a type A personality. He does not play well with others. Size, color ,and species of shrimp don't matter. Some of mine from the same spawn have a blood lust for snails; others could care less and view them as aquarium decorations.

-Stef*


----------



## Lowcountry (Feb 7, 2014)

My betta would quickly kill a crs, but I have two amano shrimp in there with no problem.


----------



## frankiefire702 (Dec 18, 2013)

My betta attacked rcs but was fine with ghost shrimp. I would try out one amano and see how it goes.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

I have, they seemed to get along.


----------



## AnthonyW8822 (Feb 15, 2014)

Mexican crawfish are larger than shrimp and I bet a betta would steer clear of his claws


----------



## Bluebugs (May 1, 2013)

I would start with a couple and see if they play well. My female got along fine with a few amanos, granted they were about the same size. The shrimp would even steal food from her. She was so dainty.


----------



## lil_delta (Mar 9, 2013)

My wife tried to put some Amano shrimp in with her Betta (named "Keyser Soze"), literally ripped them to pieces.... there went $12. Should have guessed that much with a name like that.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

Really depends on the individual fish. I've had some that were pretty chill and others that were just little hunting machines. You never know which until you try. It's a good excuse to set up another small tank.


----------



## mrjbacon (May 22, 2017)

As others have said, it depends on individual fish. I have two Amano shrimp in a small 2g column tank with my betta and he would flare at them and "bully" them for the first few days but they're pretty ok now.

I've found with experience that the best way for a peaceful co-existence to occur, you need to introduce the shrimp with the lights out. I remove Clark from the tank and clean it, then put him back in after I've acclimated the shrimp and put them in. Once everyone is in the tank, I leave the lights out until the next day and revert back to the timer on the light for control. Seems to work pretty well.


----------

